# Mail Boxes & ada



## RJJ (Jan 30, 2010)

This is an add on not on the plans! your thoughts!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 30, 2010)

Re: Mail Boxes & ada

Have you checked the U.S. Postal Service?  They should have all the requirements.

Uncle Bob


----------



## brudgers (Jan 30, 2010)

Re: Mail Boxes & ada

Looks like it allows parallel approach to me.


----------



## RJJ (Jan 30, 2010)

Re: Mail Boxes & ada

How about a braille sign! The mail slot is over 48". A number of post offices I have visited are not ada compliant. Seems once you get past the parking and route all bets are off.

I felt this would be an interesting issue to discuss. Many office complexes have these. And, yes they have to meet postal requirements.


----------



## brudgers (Jan 30, 2010)

Re: Mail Boxes & ada



			
				RJJ said:
			
		

> How about a braille sign! The mail slot is over 48". A number of post offices I have visited are not ada compliant. Seems once you get past the parking and route all bets are off.I felt this would be an interesting issue to discuss. Many office complexes have these. And, yes they have to meet postal requirements.


Why would all the mailboxes have to be within the reach range?


----------



## RJJ (Jan 30, 2010)

Re: Mail Boxes & ada

I don't believe they all have to be. The mail slot most certainly does!


----------



## D a v e W (Feb 1, 2010)

Re: Mail Boxes & ada

How about condos with specific ADA units, does anyone check there mail boxes for reach  :?:  Nobody seems to do anything with this one.


----------



## pwood (Feb 1, 2010)

Re: Mail Boxes & ada

i don't see lever hardware on those boxes. a whole lot of grasping and twisting required to get your mail out of those boxes!


----------



## Gene Boecker (Feb 2, 2010)

Re: Mail Boxes & ada

Interesting you should ask!

We've been following this one closely (even if I have been out of circulation).

Short answer:  Mail boxes are not required to meet ADA except for approach - currently.

Long answer:  The DoJ and the USPS are in litigation (that's right, they're suing one another - your tax dollars at work).  Currently the USPS maintains that the only thing required is access to the boxes; no curbs or such as barriers.  The DoJ is advocating that there must be at least 5% of the boxes that are within the reach range and that the boxes must be capable of being assigned to those with disabilities on a as-requested basis.  It is looking like the resultant compromise will require an additional set of mailboxes, totaling 5% of the whole, that can be assigned to individuals with disabilities on an as-requested basis but that the main bank of mailboxes does not need to have all mailboxes comply.  Additionally, the building owner will need to provide modifications to the keys (key covers, combination pads, etc) so that the unlocking of the mailbox will not require tight pinching or twisting of the wrist.  Currently, keys are exempted from the ADA.  This compromise, if it happens, will likely be incorporated into the new ADA/ABA when it comes out - probably early next year.

Now, aren't you sorry you asked?


----------



## RJJ (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: Mail Boxes & ada

No not sorry to have asked. I could not find anything on this and it seems like one of those things that fell through the cracks.

Now another silly question? Would a braille sign be needed? How is a person with loss of sight going to know which box is for mail or trash? One answer was how will a blind person read the mail? Any way! Not the right answer.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: Mail Boxes & ada



			
				RJJ said:
			
		

> Now another silly question? Would a braille sign be needed? How is a person with loss of sight going to know which box is for mail or trash? One answer was how will a blind person read the mail? Any way! Not the right answer.


There is no specific requirement for tactile signage for the mailboxes.  It would be a courteous thing to do to make box numbers raised so a person with a vision disability could tell which is which easily.  However, the practical side is that once the individual is shown which box is theirs, they will be able to relocate it and open the box to gain access to the contents.

(Oh, and there are reading machines for the contents of the mail - same thing that takes text on a page and turns it into audible sound.)


----------



## RJJ (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: Mail Boxes & ada

So then you need a listening device


----------



## Gene Boecker (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: Mail Boxes & ada



			
				RJJ said:
			
		

> So then you need a listening device


Funny!  My wife says the same thing about me!    :lol:


----------



## RJJ (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: Mail Boxes & ada

That is a selective devise! I had two built in at the factory! :lol:


----------



## Yikes (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: Mail Boxes & ada

Go to http://www.mailboxes.com/download_other.asp and click on "ADA Compliance Information" to see what the manufacturers believe is the appropriate info.

The problem is that USPS, in their strive to be ever-more-efficient with delivery times, it requiring mailboxes to be essentially right in the front door lobby of many buildings (esp. apartments).  This is the same spot where everyone else wants their furniture, reception spaces, annunciator panels and directories, etc.  Therefore, our clients want us to minimize the linear wall space devoted to mailboxes, which means that they press us towards taller clusters with fewer boxes within acceptable reach limits:

The compromise response is to label the mailboxes A, B, C, etc. something different than the apartment #.  That way, the accessible boxes can be reassigned as-needed to those who need them most, without moving from their apartment or changing their apartment number.


----------

